# bernardelli



## sageman (Sep 28, 2004)

I inhareted a .25 cal bernardelli vest pocket pistol with origonal manual ( written on tissue papper?) also the origonalwell im not exactly sure its a hand signed little paper card with serial number and other stuff all written in french along with the regular 5 shot mag and a 8 shot finger rest mag any ideas on value what it is and such? help would be good. It was made march 28 1952 so its 50 years old


----------

